# Razer Deathadder 2013 wird nicht erkannt!



## tresk (15. August 2013)

Erstmal Hallo an alle hier im Forum!  *wink*

Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer einer Razer Deathadder 2013, nachdem ich zuvor eine "normale" Razer Deathadder genutzt habe, bei der aber im Laufe der Jahre die rechte Maustaste verschlissen ist.
Da ich mit meiner alten Deathadder ansonsten zufrieden war, hab ich mich für die neue 2013er Version entschieden.

Habe die Maus am USB Port angeschlossen und den PC gebootet. Beim booten leuchtet die Maus auch schön grün, so wie sie es eben soll.
Genau dann wenn der PC anfängt Windows 7 64x zu laden, hört die Maus auf zu leuchten und lässt sich auch nicht bewegen. Der Mauszeiger ist eingefroren. 

Ich habe mir Die Razer Synapse 2.0 Software runtergeladen, aber bekomme nur die Meldung das die Software kein kompatibles Gerät erkennt. Sobald ich die alte Maus anschließe geht alles.

Ich habe auch schon alle USB Ports durchprobiert und andere USB Geräte entfernt, jedoch ohne erfolg. 

Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Dem Razer Support habe ich auch schon eine E-Mail geschrieben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen, der das Problem gelöst hat. Ich denke nicht das die Maus kaputt ist, weil sie ja ganz normal leuchtet, eben genau bis der Windows Anmeldescreen geladen wird. - Dann nicht mehr. Vielleicht etwas in den BIOS Einstellungen ändern? oder manuell im Windows? Bin wirklich für jedenn Tipp dankbar!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## bmwbleifuss (15. August 2013)

USB Mother-Bordtreiber mal aktuellisiert?


----------



## Combi (15. August 2013)

tja selber schuld.
mieser support,sehr schlechte qualität.
in sachen mäuse,kann man razer total vergessen.
habe ca 700 euro razerschrott in der kiste liegen.(alle 2x,freundin ist auch zockerin).
habe alle 2x.besonders schön,2x mamba für 270 euro,1 jahr später bluetooth-empfänger defekt,bei beiden.
razer support:gibt keine ersatzteile.neue maus kaufen.

zu deinem problem...
du weist schon,dass diese supertreiber von razer eine ständige internetverbindung brauchen?!
andernfalls sind nämlich keine profile aufrufbar.kein netz,keine maus...

schau mal im bios,ob beim bootvorgang peripherie-geräte schon erkannt werden,oder erst nach dem windowsstart.
trenne die maus vom pc,fahr den pc hoch und auf dem desktop steckst du die maus ein.
kommt ne meldung : hardware erkannt?
treiber konnte nicht installiert werden?
gerät ist jetzt einsatzbereit?


----------



## Majestic-12 (15. August 2013)

Hast du schon versucht in den abgesicherten Modus bei Windows zu booten? Wenn sie da funktioniert dann gibt es Treiber Probleme. 

Hab ziemlich das selbe Problem mit meiner Func MS-3 unter Windows 8. Erst wenn ich meine Soundkarte deaktiviere wird die Maus erkannt. Komisch, ist aber so. Hab eine Xonar DGX.


----------



## tresk (15. August 2013)

ja, dass die Treiber eine Internetverbindung brauchen weiß ich und eine permanente Internetverbindung besteht auch. Wenn ich die Maus rein/rausstecke beim laufenden Betrieb, erklingt der kurze Sound der mir sagt, dass neue Hardware angeschlossen/entfernt wurde. Meine alte Deathadder erkennt er im "USB Root Hub" als "Razer Deathadder" Die Deathadder 2013 wird im "USB Root Hub" als "USBDeviceShare USB Device Stub" erkannt.
Wie gesagt jedoch wird bei Synapse trotzdem nichts erkannt, und die Maus leuchtet auch nicht.
Im Gerätemanager scheint von den Treibern her alles auf dem neusten Stand zu schauen, aber ich schaue nachher wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe nochmals genauer nach, und werde dann auch das BIOS durchforsten.  Das mit dem abgesicherten Modus versuche ich auch einmal dann. Hoffentlich findet sich da noch eine Lösung. :-\

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Westcoast (17. August 2013)

ich würde die razerdeathadder 2013 mal an einem anderen USB hub anschliessen. es kann auch am board liegen und nicht an der razer.


----------

